# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  My current ongoing anime list if anyone wants to get into anime or is curious. :)

## Valg

Heavy object-Friday
World trigger-Satruday
Luck & Logic-Saturday
Bubuki Buranki-Saturday
Drrr x2 Ketsu-Saruday
GATE-Friday
Musaigen no Phantom World-Wensday
Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo!-Wensdays
Hai to Gensou no Grimgar-Sunday
Ajin-Saturday
Divine Gate: Saturday


or if you just want to befriend me and talk about anime that works too

----------


## Parog

I automatically download GATE every week when it comes out and Divine Gate keeps popping up in that RSS feed. Is it any good?

----------


## Valg

> I automatically download GATE every week when it comes out and Divine Gate keeps popping up in that RSS feed. Is it any good?


Divine Gate is really good but has a really complex plot that you need to pay attention to, to understand.

----------


## Asuna Services

Exactly this, divine gate is really hard to understand unless you pay attention all the time. I had to read a few reviews about it, and rewatch 2 episodes to clear things out. Stuff is brilliant when you actually understand what's going on, but they made it way too hard to understand though.

----------


## Valg

Discussions helped me understand it as well. : p

----------


## Kraily

I'm rewatching Neon Genesis Evangelion right now. I adore this anime for sure. And I want to order some merchandise with it. Hopefully, it can be delivered to my hometown. With postcode finder, I can find out postal codes and addresses which is important when you order different stuff.

----------


## CaiusAncel

I'm watching dramas on thop tv

----------


## GalinaBlanca

If you lack the resources to carry out certain tasks, it is wise to hand over to a professional contractor.

----------

